# What is the Best AMD 790GX chipset motherboard for performance and Overclocking?



## Ati Addictive (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi guys, i need 2 make up my mind ! i just want to know what mobo of the 790GX chipset series has the best overclocking capability and has the best benchmark results ? i have made a list down here with mobo's that i can pick please help me i really need one because i sold my M3A32 MVP- Deluxe.

Biostar:              TA790GX3 A2+
Foxconn:            A7DA-S
Gigabyte:           GA-MA790GP-DS4H
MSI:                  DKA790GX Platinum
Asus:                 M3A78-T

PS: The motherboard has the be 140 w support because i have a AMD Phenom 9950


----------



## miloshs (Oct 13, 2008)

Can't you get DFI? 

I would make a nice big circle around giga-byte, and skip it... 
If you cant get something like DFI 790GX-M2RS, or maybe a better one (25-30$ more) 790FXB-M2RS then i would go with Biostar or Asus...   and in the end i think i would decide to get Asus


----------



## Ati Addictive (Oct 13, 2008)

well it's possiable to get DFI board ! but Asus is also a very good choise and i always had Asus in my computer, but i am scared that there are other boards that are much better with OC potential and i don t wanna find out after ordering it ! that is the main reason for taking a new Mobo.


----------



## zithe (Oct 13, 2008)

ATI's X2 cards don't run on DFI boards for some reason.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 13, 2008)

First option - Biostar: TA790GX3 A2+
Second - Asus: M3A78-T 

But if money is not a concern I would get the Asus, you get lot more for what you pay than the Biostar.  I think both can OC decent.

Gigabyte - some people complain about Mosfet heating up and burning etc.  So why take a chance.

MSI - my last 2 boards broke, 1 within 6 months and the second just after the 3 yrs warranty.  But my other Asus still goes strong 4+ years.  So not buying MSI anymore.


----------



## Ati Addictive (Oct 14, 2008)

Isn t it perhaps wish to choose a motherboard that has the 790FX with the 750 SB ? for the ultimate overclock capability ?


----------



## zithe (Oct 14, 2008)

Ati Addictive said:


> Isn t it perhaps wish to choose a motherboard that has the 790FX with the 750 SB ? for the ultimate overclock capability ?



790GX is newer, I believe.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339&Tpk=ASUS 790FX SB750

ASUS 790FX with SB750. Should OC alot better than a 790GX!


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Oct 14, 2008)

The MSI motherboard is a bitch to do BIOS updates on so cross that out, but then on the other hand the Asus and Gigabyte motherboards are pretty damn good at performance. As for overclocking capabilities, you usually have to evaluate that through three things: power-phase design, the southbridge (SB750 FTW), all the motherboards you selected have the SB750 southbridge so no worries there, as for overall with that in mind the M3A78-T definitely takes the crown on that one. The Biostar TA790GX3 A2+ might live up to the same expectations...


----------



## Ati Addictive (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok than, hmm i see difficult choise in this case because i am selling my M3A32 MVP Deluxe motherboard for €120,- and only have 2 pay €10,- more for a Asus: M3A78-T.
The next following problem is that the Asus M3A79-T has the 790FX chipset witch is faster than the GX i thought ? but is 50 euro's more expencieve what should i do last question BTW

PS U all have been great in trying to help me decide but it's a difficult choise.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 14, 2008)

790FX is better


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

790fx nb with a 750sb will yield the best results for oveclocking.


----------



## KBD (Oct 14, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> 790fx nb with a 750sb will yield the best results for oveclocking.



+2 on that. another option is DFI 790FX + SB750


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 14, 2008)

KBD said:


> +2 on that. another option is DFI 790FX + SB750



That's an awesome board.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136057

I would say get either of those 2 boards and you will not be sorry.


----------



## KBD (Oct 14, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> That's an awesome board.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131339
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136057
> ...



yes, thats the boards we are talking about.

if i wasnt going with intel, i would have got either one of those


----------



## bigboi86 (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice, I think I'm going to get the DFI board.

Been out of the hardware game for a bit, time to get back in.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 16, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> 790fx nb with a 750sb will yield the best results for oveclocking.



.........we know that lol also 100usd more lol


----------

